# Wasserkugel montieren



## Matze HRO (5. September 2020)

Wie montiert man diese Wasserkugel auf der Schnur? Habe bisher nur Kugeln benutzt bei denen die Schnur innen durch die Kugel lief, habe dann zur Fixierung Gummistopper angebracht.


----------



## Michael.S (5. September 2020)

Ich würde sagen die wird oben und unten angeknotet , mann könnte die Schnur auch außen an der Kugel vorbeilaufen lassen und dann mit Schnurstoppern fixieren


----------



## Bilch (5. September 2020)

Hauptschnur, Wirbel ...


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2020)

Ich montiere die immer wie eine Pose.
Die Hauptschnur nur durch ein Loch führen und oberhalb der Wasserkugel ganz normal einen Schnurstopper, wie bei einer Posenmontage.
Darunter ganz normal das Vorfach entweder mit Wirbel oder Knotenverbindung.
Das hat für mich den Vorteil, daß man schnell die Länge des "Vorfachs" durch Verschieben des Stopperknotens verändern kann, weil die Wasserkugel auf der Hauptschnur frei beweglich ist.


----------



## Matze HRO (5. September 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------

